# [S]Windows-> Cups Zugriff verweigert; keine Verbindung mögli

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wollte gerne von einer Windowsmaschine auf einen schon lokal funktionierenden Drucker unter cups via samba Zugreifen.

Leider bekomme ich nach dem Einrichten des Druckers unter Windows XP die Fehlermeldung "mein_Druckername" Zugriff verweigert; keine Verbindung möglich

meine cupsd.conf

```
cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

# Show troubleshooting information in error_log.

LogLevel debug

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Allow remote access

Port 631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  # Allow remote administration...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  # Allow remote administration...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  # Allow remote access to the configuration files...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow @LOCAL

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

#    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

Allow From 192.168.3.*

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

#    AuthType Default

#    Require user @SYSTEM

Allow From 192.168.3.*

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

Linuxserver
```

Ich denke es liegt daran?!

Was habe ich nur falsch gemacht?

G. R.

Edit: meine smb.conf nach Hilfe von Sebastian ohne Kommentare:

```
grep -v "#" /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep -v ";" 

[global]

   workgroup = Arbeitsgruppe

   netbios name = Arbeitsgruppe

   server string = Samba_Server %v

   printcap name = cups

   load printers = yes

   printing = cups

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

  log level = 3

   hosts allow = 192.168.3. 192.168.2. 127.

  map to guest = bad user

   security = user

  encrypt passwords = yes

socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=16384 SO_SNDBUF=16384

  dns proxy = no 

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = yes

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root 

   guest ok = yes

```

Last edited by Tinitus on Sun May 17, 2009 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm, schau mal in die Logs vom Cups-Server. Vielleicht ist das wirklich nur so ein Problem mit den Rechten, und die Meldungen auf dem Server aufschlussreicher.

Ich hab in meiner /etc/cups/cupsd.conf noch eine solche Zeile:

```

Listen localhost:631

Listen [::1]:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-759884-highlight-gnome+cups.html

HostNameLookups Double

```

Und ohne diesen Host-Double-Eintrag konnte ich nach einem Update auch unter Gnome nicht mehr drucken.

Wenn du nur (mal eben) von einer Windows aus drucken willst, brauchst du nicht unbedingt Samba, du könntest den Drucker via IPP verwenden.

Grüße

----------

## Tinitus

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hmm, schau mal in die Logs vom Cups-Server. Vielleicht ist das wirklich nur so ein Problem mit den Rechten, und die Meldungen auf dem Server aufschlussreicher.
> 
> Ich hab in meiner /etc/cups/cupsd.conf noch eine solche Zeile:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

konnte mein Problem lösen. Es lag an dem Windows Druckertreiber. Dieser ist wohl nicht so richtig Netzwerkfähig(Es handelt sich um einen Brother QL550). Nachdem ich noch einen RAW Cups Drucker eingerichtet hatte funktionierte auch der Druck im Netz.

D.h. meine Cups und Samba Config ist wohl OK.

Danke Euch.

G. R.

----------

